# Best bear ammo?



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

We have a bear hunt booked in Manitoba this September. I have a .308 and Dad had a .270

What brand/weight/etc is the best to use for each caliber?


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

The heavier the better. 180-200 grainers. Controlled expansion. Barnes X bullet, Nosler partition, ect. .270 is a little on the light side IMO. Try some ammo from Buffalo Bore for the .270. Or go get .300s, .338s, .444s or 45-70s. You need the bullet to penetrate the hide and thick bone before it opens up. Go ont he Federal and Winchester sites sometimes they recommend ammo based on species. Good luck.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

With today's bullets, you don't need weight to ensure penetration to vitals. I disagree a 270 is on the light side. Maybe for grizzly or polar, but not blacks. All bullets start opening up as soon as they make contact, the exception is the Berger VLD. The design of this bullet penetrates maybe 2-3 inches or so then violently expands. 

A lot of good bullets from most factory offerings nowdays if you don't load your own. I'd use a good bullet and go with a 130-150 in the 270 and a 165-180 in your 308. You can go lighter if using a TSX.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I once used a speed tip on a hog and it just fragged inside the hog and didn't kill it....lesson learned. Soooo......in my opinion I'd avoid any of the ballistic/speed bullets for these heavy animals. I've been using nosler partitions in my .300 and .270 and have no complaints. They've knocked down elk, moose, caribou, hogs, deer and bear. It's unusual if I don't get a pass thru with big holes. 

I'm thinking a .270 might be a little light too, especially if you come across a biggun and you have a less than ideal hit. I got my bear in Manitoba and they have some big ones. I also recommend practicing your shot placement....very important IMO.


----------



## shotgun4fur (Sep 23, 2009)

A good bullet for deer will work for bear. Blackies are not all that tough. Infact they are harder to blood trail than kill. Are you wanting factory or reloading ? Bait hunting ? Distance of shot ?

I'm a fan of Barnes.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. The federal website had some good info.

I forgot to mention... The outfitter said shots would be 25 yards or less. Does that change anyone's advice?

As far as the .270, Dad is pretty set on using that so we'll just try to do the best we can with it.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

A well constructed bullet in either caliber, placed in the vitals will be more than adequate - meaning one of the bonded core bullets (Accubond, Interbond, Trophy Bonded, etc.), or a bullet designed for controlled expansion (Partiton, A-Frame), or a "solid" (X, TSX)...pick a few bullets to try, buy a few boxes for each gun and find out what each shoots best, and don't look back.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Either gun will do it, with any quality 180gr round........My favorite and advice 12 ga. hornady sst slug, If they do get up at least you will have a blood trail.


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

if your set on those guns they will definitely do just fine, at those close ranges I don't think you can beat a 12 gauge the most important thing is shot placement plain and simple good luck on your hunt would like to do a hunt in manitoba some day lot of big bears and alot of colored bears


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Scott, if shots will be that close, I'd stay away from cup and core bullets, esp in the 270. High impact velocities can really stress some cup and core designs and stress the integrity of the bullet, limiting penetration. Especially designes like the Nosler Ballistic Tip and Hornady SST. Any bullet KLR named would be perfect and hold up under high impact velocities. Since you mentioned Federal, they also have a high energy 130 grn Bonded Trophy Tip rated at 3200 fps. This is the old updated Trophy Bonded Bear Claw and an excellent bullet. They also make a "normal" speed BTT at 3060 fps.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

The bear I took two years ago was shot with a Federal Fusion 165 gr .308 load and dropped in its tracks. In .308, the Fusion is offered in 150, 165 and 180 gr loads. Federal developed the Fusion specifically for deer and bear hunting. If I expected a chance at a really big bear (+400#) I would go with the 180 gr load. I agree that at 25 yards, stay away from cup & core bullets and use a bonded bullet or a homogenous bullet like the Barnes.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Shot placement is everything and bears are no exception. Here's a link that should show you everything that you need to know. I've shot quite a few bears and never had an issue finding them. http://www.dundeesportsmansclub.com/dundee pic/bearshotplacement.pdf

For one thing bear die very quickly when hit in the boiler room. Their death run is about half the distance of what a typical deer will run. Since you guys will be hunting over bait any well constructed bullet or even a bonded bullet will do the trick if you do your part.

For the 270 150 grain bullet will do and for the 06 a 180 grain bullet will do. Site them in ahead of time for whatever distance your outfitter says he is setting you up for.


----------



## UplandHntr (May 10, 2010)

used a .270 last Fall
Shot Winchester Supreme Elite XP3
Not sure how you could any better.

http://www.winchester.com/Products/rifle-ammunition/supreme-elite/xp3/Pages/SXP270W.aspx


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Scott K said:


> Thanks for the tips. The federal website had some good info.
> 
> I forgot to mention... The outfitter said shots would be 25 yards or less. Does that change anyone's advice?
> 
> As far as the .270, Dad is pretty set on using that so we'll just try to do the best we can with it.


If the shots are 25 yards or less take a 12 guage with lightfield Hybrids.. You will not have any issues..


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Shot placement is everything and bears are no exception. Here's a link that should show you everything that you need to know. I've shot quite a few bears and never had an issue finding them. http://www.dundeesportsmansclub.com/dundee pic/bearshotplacement.pdf
> 
> For one thing bear die very quickly when hit in the boiler room. Their death run is about half the distance of what a typical deer will run. Since you guys will be hunting over bait any well constructed bullet or even a bonded bullet will do the trick if you do your part.
> 
> For the 270 150 grain bullet will do and for the 06 a 180 grain bullet will do. Site them in ahead of time for whatever distance your outfitter says he is setting you up for.


Not taking anything away from this guide or your experiences but after mine 2 years ago I will never shoot a bear anywhere other than centered front to back and up and down.. I shot a bear right behind the shoulder that was well over 400 lbs and lost him.. Outfitter even told me to split the bear in half both ways adn center punch him and he will not run more than 50 yards.. The guy that listened shot his bear dead center and he ran about 40 yards.. 

These bears have a pouch that protects all of their vitals and when that pouch is compromised these bears will die... I am leaving for Montana in 4 weeks and that is where I will shoot that bear too!


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Shot placement is more important than cal.. Break the neck and they don't even flinch and drop in there tracks.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Keep in mind alot of guides carry a 12ga with slugs as their back up gun. There is a good reason why they carry the slug gun for back up...


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

You guys might be right about the shotgun but we pretty much have our hearts set on using our rifles.

Thanks for all the advice. 

Expect a trip report in September showing our 5 huge bears


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Bears are not tough to kill, so any quality bullet will do fine. I assume you dont reload so I would look at Fed Fusion or any other cup and core bullet as long as its bonded, but truth be told unbonded cup and core have been killing stuff for a very long time. 

I would be more concerned about shot placement as I would think shooting is gonna be close if its a bait hunt. so get you're ars out to the range and burn some powder.

The 270 and 308 are both awesome calibers with todays ammo for just about anything other than the stuff that wants to eat ya.


----------



## youp50 (Jan 14, 2011)

Leave the 12 gage home and go with your rifles. Speed is shock and shock is good. Your Dad is fine witha 270. Get heavy for caliber premium bullets. Cannot go wrong with Nosler Partitions 150s for Pops and 180s for you.

Big bears are big tough boned animals. I have personally killed a 225 pound, dressed boar in Upper Michigan that had a 12 gage foster slug in his shoulder. Very much alive and very much infected. It hit the shoulder bone and spilt an stopped. 225 is not a big bear, not small either.

Look over the bear anatomy drawings and figure out how to break both shoulder blades and the spine. You can see the shot. It may not be immediately fatal, it will put him down for keeps. Do not shoot him like a deer, he ain't a deer. They have fat that tends to plug bullet holes. Hard to find an animal that ain't bleeding.

Ask your guide. He will have better information than all the internet experts combined.

Above all have a great time with your Dad. My Pops is mostly blind and I will not have an opportunity like you have with your Dad ever again. Life is short and time flies, I envy your opportunity.


----------

